# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Unlimited Elementium Ore / Easy BWL Trash Epics

## Augury13

Hey all! With the BWL release, and the high demand for Elementium Ore, comes this awesome exploit : )

Currently, mob packs are bugged to sh*t in BWL. If 1 mobs starts evading, the entire connected pack will start resetting(removing its dots), moving back to its original location, and also respawning(if they were killed). This can be used to easily farm the BWL epics, some which are bis for casters, and really really good for other classes. Also if you choose to do this with the goblins after Broodlord Lashlayer, it can also be used as an Elementium Ore Farm, getting up to 15+/hr (currently 1k ea on my server, with high demand, being bought out under 1k). 

*How its Done / Steps:* 

#1. Clear the Suppression Room including Broodlord Lashlayer.
#2. Clear the pack directly after Broodlord Lashlayer.
#3. Have a hunter Aimed Shot Distracting shot pull a Death Talon Wyrmguard. 
#4. The hunter will proceed to run out of the room, and jump to the lower level of the Suppression Room. 
#5. Once the Death Talon gets closer, and guarantees aggro is established, the group may now start DPS'ing / healing, with the tanks picking up the mobs like a regular pull. 
#6. The hunter should proceed to jump down to the next floor, and run to Vaelastrasz's room when most mobs are killed or the Death Talon is getting close. 
#7. Once done so, the Death Talon will either continue running towards the hunter, stopping at the door to the room before the Suppression room OR begin evading immediately. 
#8. Once the Death Talon begins evading, the mobs will also start evading and resetting as explained above. You can choose to try to kill some remaining ones, or just let them go back to their original location. Dots are cleared, so they won't re-pull onto you after the reset. 
#9. The hunter should feign death when all trash desired is cleared. 
#10. All mobs then will reset + begin respawning.
#11. Repeat! 

*Notes:*

#1. Battle Looting is massive and recommended! There is a chance, that when the mobs start to reset / respawn, the loot will begin to disappear. 
#2. This is an exploit, so yada yada use at your own risk, but I highly doubt they're either going to do anything about this specific one, nor will they fix it anytime soon because this mechanic has existed in many iterations of the game for a long time, and has been exploited for years. 
#3. I'm only posting this because my guild refuses to abuse it, even though we need 30+ Elementium Ore... 
#4. There is only 3 BoP Epics that can be farmed with this. They are: Band of Dark Dominion(great for Spriests and Warlocks), Doom's Edge(great for Warriors and Hunters), and Essence Gatherer(great for holy and disc priests).
#5. This can be done with a 10-15 man group as well, you just may not be able to clear all of the trash by the time the Death Talon evades.
#6. Enjoy!

----------


## Augury13

>>> Moved from Legendary <<<

----------


## cutwalk

someone tested this alrdy? rumors say resetted packs dont drop ore

----------


## sifurion

Not working on goblins. We farmed technicians for 7+ hours using this technique, and dropped 0 elementium ore. From what I can gather on the internet, respawned mobs won't drop any ore past the initial kill.

----------


## Augury13

> Not working on goblins. We farmed technicians for 7+ hours using this technique, and dropped 0 elementium ore. From what I can gather on the internet, respawned mobs won't drop any ore past the initial kill.


This must have been patched in that case. When my guild was 'accidentally' (me purposely resetting) doing this, we got 4 ore, 2 off the first kill, 1 off the 2nd, and 1 off the 3rd. 

Although I do have to say, 7+ hours is quite a fishy number as, I believe you guys would have quit after the 4th or 5th try of not dropping loot. Rather you mustve killed them around 50+ times without receiving any loot? That's hard to believe you guys would keep going. Did your guild not receive any loot from the goblins, or no ore? Because the goblins do drop regular humanoid loot, as well as BWL trash loot (such as the ore), so if they were dropping no loot, then this might be fixed, else your guild may have just been extremely unlucky.

----------


## Gruji

Hey Guys!

dont waste your time on farming technicians. there's a hidden mechanic, so after the first 62 technicians they stop dropping elementium ingots. you can still farm one pack for elementium (we got multiple ingots from one group), but theres not a great use for it, if you clear the instance anyways. 

there was a bug back in the days, where you could see more ingots drop, but you couldnt loot them. people contacted gms and got this answer:

Elementium Ingot drops bugged?

i have no information if random epics stop dropping, maybe you can still farm them.

----------


## Augury13

> Hey Guys!
> 
> dont waste your time on farming technicians. there's a hidden mechanic, so after the first 62 technicians they stop dropping elementium ingots. you can still farm one pack for elementium (we got multiple ingots from one group), but theres not a great use for it, if you clear the instance anyways. 
> 
> there was a bug back in the days, where you could see more ingots drop, but you couldnt loot them. people contacted gms and got this answer:
> 
> Elementium Ingot drops bugged?
> 
> i have no information if random epics stop dropping, maybe you can still farm them.


Good info. I haven't done that extensive of testing, but they do still indeed drop loot after a couple of resets, just tested in my raid reset last night. I highly suggest, if anyone is interested in doing this with the 3 dragonkin directly before Chromaggus. They have a chance to drop more desired trash epics, hourglass sand, b dscale / rugged leather to skinners, the whole package.

----------

